# Post your motocross photos.



## EIngerson

So lets see them. Post and share. 

1.



Pala-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr

2.



Perris-20 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr

3.



Flat-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## KC1

I don't think there are a lot of folks here that go to motocross events, let alone photograph them.
I know it holds no interest for me personally, I do like your photos though, I would just get bored watching motorcycles go around the same course over and over.
I'd like to see the wheels spinning in these photos though for more interest.


----------



## MSnowy

Love watching motocross. Used to ride now I just go to watch.


----------



## EIngerson

Cool, I love seeing the little guys rip it up.


----------



## EIngerson

One of my buddies kid tearing it up.




Starwest-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr





Levi by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## runnah

MSnowy said:


> Love watching motocross. Used to ride now I just go to watch.




That's it, I'm buying my son a dirt bike


----------



## EIngerson

runnah said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love watching motocross. Used to ride now I just go to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, I'm buying my son a dirt bike
Click to expand...


One of the best things that ever happened to the relationship I have with my boys.


----------



## EIngerson

So a little bragging. You'll be seeing a couple of these around the BTO Sports Racing social media pages. Got a request for them today. Pretty happy about that. 





Bloss-3 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr




Bloss-1-2 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr





Bloss-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

The West-23 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Pros-7 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr




Pros-43 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr




Pros-66 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## FITBMX

Nice work! Have you ever check out any BMX races?


----------



## DBA

EIngerson said:


> Pros-66 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


Sexton is a savage on a bike.

Couple of my favorites from this year.








This is currently my all time favorite. In his last race, as an amateur, Austin had to come all the way from the back to win.


----------



## EIngerson

FITBMX said:


> Nice work! Have you ever check out any BMX races?



Sorry, just saw this. I have but it's been quite a while. BMX is fun to shoot too.


----------



## EIngerson

DBA said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pros-66 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Sexton is a savage on a bike.
> 
> Couple of my favorites from this year.
> 
> View attachment 124530
> 
> View attachment 124527
> This is currently my all time favorite. In his last race, as an amateur, Austin had to come all the way from the back to win.
> 
> 
> View attachment 124528
> 
> View attachment 124529
> 
> View attachment 124526
Click to expand...



Good stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EIngerson

Hey look, I'm in front of the camera for once. LOL




PCD-7 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Pala-14 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr





Pala-23 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr





Pala-22 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Pala-60 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr





Pala-91 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr





Pala-72 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## RDenhardt

Man id love to be out in Cali to be able to ride and shoot like this.  Very jealous.  Great shooting


----------



## OnTheFly7

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.


----------



## gckless

OnTheFly7 said:


> View attachment 143250 1.
> View attachment 143240
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 143241
> 
> 3.
> View attachment 143242
> 
> 4.
> View attachment 143243
> 
> 5.
> View attachment 143244
> 
> 6.
> View attachment 143245
> 
> 7.
> View attachment 143246
> 
> 8.
> View attachment 143247
> 
> 9.
> View attachment 143248
> 
> 10.
> View attachment 143249
> 
> 11.


Nice shots. I like the motion in the wheels, and the eyes in some shots. Have you tried a CPL and see if that helps cut through the goggles?

I think most motocross/mountain bike photos look good with higher than normal levels of contrast, saturation, clarity, etc., but in a couple of your photos (1, 2, 5 for example) there is some edge fringing around the riders that sorta makes it look not right. Almost as if they were photoshopped into it. I sometimes get it too when I try to reduce the blue luminosity or boost blue saturation, looks like you might be doing that here. Overall though, great shots.


----------

